# Well done Selk



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Wendy has just text me and WOW 
 Well done Loki 
as loki won 5 Trophies including best in show today 
congratulations hunni and Loki *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That's brilliant! extremely well done Selks (big claps)


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well Done! & even bigger claps!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wot about a standing ovaition lol dont forget to post some pic wendy xx *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done Wendy! xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> Well done Wendy! xx


*yes bee u did post this b4, but i put it in the wrong section pmsl,  must be the weather frazzled me brain lol *


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done Wendy, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes come on wendy we want to see piccys although i already have one on my phone *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah come on Selks, get busy with the pics


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, Thanks so much everyone & Linda for putting up the thread
I was just so exhausted last night was too tired to put the PC on. 
Results for yesterday are...Angel our 10yr olds Blue & White Norwegian neuter, got 1st in her Open Class and 1st in the 3 side classes, she also got Best Norwegian Forest Neuter. Loki the little Red Silver kitten we're keeping got 1st in his Open class, 1st in all 3 side Classes, Best Kitten in Show and Overall Best in Show. It was his 1st show being only 16 weeks old, he took it all in his stride, nothing bothered him at all, i'm so very proud of him.*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Absolutely brillo pads Selks, was it a gccf show?  Loki looks well chuffed with all them trophies, lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Chrissy. It was a County Show, but it's all run under GCCF rules with GCCF Judges ect. I thought it would be a good start for the kitten, also wanted to get an opinion of what people thought of him....now I know eh
There was a couple over on holiday from Australia having a look around, they are both AFC Judges over there and had spotted Loki, they asked if they could have a look at him, they said he was gorgeous and had not seen such a fab Norwegian kitten, especially his profile for a long time, they even took some of my cards to take back with them. They gave me one of theres too. They breed Siamese & Burmese.*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Just seen this!
A huge congratulations to you and your winning kitten Wendy.  WOW what a fantastic result.
What did you think of a GCCF show then?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Angeli It was a County Show, so we were allowed to stay with the cats all day. It was all done properly though under GCCF rules ect.*


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Well done Wendy 

You must be soooooooooooo proud  xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

a big congrate's
what a great day you had


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, Thanks so much everyone & Linda for putting up the thread
> I was just so exhausted last night was too tired to put the PC on.
> Results for yesterday are...Angel our 10yr olds Blue & White Norwegian neuter, got 1st in her Open Class and 1st in the 3 side classes, she also got Best Norwegian Forest Neuter. Loki the little Red Silver kitten we're keeping got 1st in his Open class, 1st in all 3 side Classes, Best Kitten in Show and Overall Best in Show. It was his 1st show being only 16 weeks old, he took it all in his stride, nothing bothered him at all, i'm so very proud of him.*


omg he looks like a lion  stunning, bloody stunning...and look at them trophys  gorgeous.

A BIG CONGRATS to u  ya kitty deserved it, hes a beauty...wd x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Angeli It was a County Show, so we were allowed to stay with the cats all day. It was all done properly though under GCCF rules ect.*


Do you mean it was an exemption show Wendy? I havent heard of a County show.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done Wendy - he is gorgeous xx

Sorry I couldnt get there...my car still broken bikes out tomoro!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone for your kind comments*


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done


----------

